# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  چاره کار دیپلم فنی و حرفه ای برای فارغ التحصیلاست

## mpaarshin

بچه ها نظرتون چیه کسایی که مدرک پیش دانشگاهی رو دارن و معدل سومشون پایینه برن دیپلم فنی بگیرن؟؟ اونموقه دیگه کل کنکورشون حساب میشه

----------


## artim

> بچه ها نظرتون چیه کسایی که مدرک پیش دانشگاهی رو دارن و معدل سومشون پایینه برن دیپلم فنی بگیرن؟؟ اونموقه دیگه کل کنکورشون حساب میشه



با دیپلم فنی که نمیشه کنکور نظری داد
البته چون پیش دارن میشه اما چه کاریه شما دیپلم مجدد نظری بگیری بهتره واست

----------


## mpaarshin

> با دیپلم فنی که نمیشه کنکور نظری داد
> البته چون پیش دارن میشه اما چه کاریه شما دیپلم مجدد نظری بگیری بهتره واست


دیپلم نظری که خیلی سخت تره تا دیپلم فنی..دیپلم فنی 4 تا امتحان نهایی بیشتر نداره فقط میمونه کارآموزیش که نمیدونم اونو میشه کاری کرد یا نه

----------


## artim

> دیپلم نظری که خیلی سخت تره تا دیپلم فنی..دیپلم فنی 4 تا امتحان نهایی بیشتر نداره فقط میمونه کارآموزیش که نمیدونم اونو میشه کاری کرد یا نه


اینم هست
اما وقت تلف کنیه مهم کنکوره نه معدل

----------


## R.E.Z.A

اینم فکر خوبیه ولی مثل دیپ مجدد نظری قبولش میکنن ؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> اینم هست
> اما وقت تلف کنیه مهم کنکوره نه معدل


به جد میگم اگه معدل کمه هیچ کاریش نمیتونین بکنین اصلا هم جبران نمیشه باید درستش کرد بعد به فکر کنکور افتاد

----------


## artim

> به جد میگم اگه معدل کمه هیچ کاریش نمیتونین بکنین اصلا هم جبران نمیشه باید درستش کرد بعد به فکر کنکور افتاد


درست میگ اما معدل 99 درصد هم بشه اون یک درصد کنکور هست که تعیین میکنه
اما هر کس بخواد راه جبرانش بازه

----------


## mpaarshin

> درست میگ اما معدل 99 درصد هم بشه اون یک درصد کنکور هست که تعیین میکنه
> اما هر کس بخواد راه جبرانش بازه


اصلا اینجور نیست لااقل تو رتبه های خوب کسی که رتبه خوب میخواد با معدل پایین تا ابد از دستش میده و راه جبرانم اتفاقا نداره
راه جبران اینه که نمرات کم رو دوباره امتحان داد برد بالا گرفتن دیپلم مجدد راه جبران معدل کم نیست اتفاقا

----------


## mpaarshin

> اینم فکر خوبیه ولی مثل دیپ مجدد نظری قبولش میکنن ؟


اگه پیش دانشگاهی داشته باشی میتونی با دیپلم فنی که میگیری کنکور ثبت نام کنی

----------


## artim

> اصلا اینجور نیست لااقل تو رتبه های خوب کسی که رتبه خوب میخواد با معدل پایین تا ابد از دستش میده و راه جبرانم اتفاقا نداره
> راه جبران اینه که نمرات کم رو دوباره امتحان داد برد بالا گرفتن دیپلم مجدد راه جبران معدل کم نیست اتفاقا


شما رشته ات تجربیه دیپ انسانی بگیری عمومی هات تاثیر داره فقط و درصد کمی از اختصاصی هات
کسی که معدل اش ده هست و این حدودا از اول درس خون نبوده با دو سال مونئن پشت کنکورم چیزیو جبران نمیکنه البته استثنا هم داره چند نفری اما عمومیت نداره

----------


## simin11

> اگه پیش دانشگاهی داشته باشی میتونی با دیپلم فنی که میگیری کنکور ثبت نام کنی


بله کاملا درسته.

----------


## mpaarshin

> شما رشته ات تجربیه دیپ انسانی بگیری عمومی هات تاثیر داره فقط و درصد کمی از اختصاصی هات
> کسی که معدل اش ده هست و این حدودا از اول درس خون نبوده با دو سال مونئن پشت کنکورم چیزیو جبران نمیکنه البته استثنا هم داره چند نفری اما عمومیت نداره


کی میگه اینجوره قوانین باید جامعیت داشته باشه حالا چون اون ده شده دیگه خب درس خون نیست مهم نیست اون یعنی یه روزی هم بخواد جبران کنه ببخشید غلط میکنه جبران کنه دیگه غلط میکنه کلش خورده به سنگ باید همون بدبختی که هست بمونه
دیپلم انسانی گرفتن به مراتب سخت تر از فنی هستش به هرحال باید درسای تخصصیش رو 10 بگیرن دیگه

----------


## artim

> کی میگه اینجوره قوانین باید جامعیت داشته باشه حالا چون اون ده شده دیگه خب درس خون نیست مهم نیست اون یعنی یه روزی هم بخواد جبران کنه ببخشید غلط میکنه جبران کنه دیگه غلط میکنه کلش خورده به سنگ باید همون بدبختی که هست بمونه
> دیپلم انسانی گرفتن به مراتب سخت تر از فنی هستش به هرحال باید درسای تخصصیش رو 10 بگیرن دیگه


به هر حال بچه ها دیپ نظری بگیرن بهتره حداقلش اینه عمومی ها رو میتونن جبران کنن

----------


## R.E.Z.A

> اگه پیش دانشگاهی داشته باشی میتونی با دیپلم فنی که میگیری کنکور ثبت نام کنی


آیا مثل دیپ مجدد نظری باید فقط یک سال فنی رو امتحان بدیم ؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> آیا مثل دیپ مجدد نظری باید فقط یک سال فنی رو امتحان بدیم ؟


اره مثلا شما تو دی میدی خلاص دیگه ولی باز من خیلی در موردش نمیدونم باید رفت آموزش و پرورش پرسید ولی شدنیه

----------


## nahid

اتفاقا من الان با یه مشاور حرف زدم همین الان
بهم گفت برو فنی حرفه ای بگیر بعد برو دانشگاه فوق دیپلمتو بگیر بعد کنکور شرکت کن.
منم گفتم اینجوری خیلی طول میکشه

----------


## artim

> اتفاقا من الان با یه مشاور حرف زدم همین الان
> بهم گفت برو فنی حرفه ای بگیر بعد برو دانشگاه فوق دیپلمتو بگیر بعد کنکور شرکت کن.
> منم گفتم اینجوری خیلی طول میکشه


نکن اینکارو
یا بخون واسه کنکورت یا یه رشته نظری دیگه دیپ بگیر

----------


## R.E.Z.A

> اتفاقا من الان با یه مشاور حرف زدم همین الان
> بهم گفت برو فنی حرفه ای بگیر بعد برو دانشگاه فوق دیپلمتو بگیر بعد کنکور شرکت کن.
> منم گفتم اینجوری خیلی طول میکشه


دانشگاه نمیخواد بری اگه پیش داری با همون کارت راه میوفته

----------


## mpaarshin

> اتفاقا من الان با یه مشاور حرف زدم همین الان
> بهم گفت برو فنی حرفه ای بگیر بعد برو دانشگاه فوق دیپلمتو بگیر بعد کنکور شرکت کن.
> منم گفتم اینجوری خیلی طول میکشه


فوق دیپلم؟؟ شما اگه مدرک پیش داری و معدلت پایینه برو فنی بگیر دیگه فوق دیپلم چیه؟

----------


## simin11

> فوق دیپلم؟؟ شما اگه مدرک پیش داری و معدلت پایینه برو فنی بگیر دیگه فوق دیپلم چیه؟


اون مشاور احتمالا فکر کرده ایشون مدرک پیش نداره.
وقتی پیش داره دیپلم فنی بگیره دیگه حله.

----------


## vahid122

> بچه ها نظرتون چیه کسایی که مدرک پیش دانشگاهی رو دارن و معدل سومشون پایینه برن دیپلم فنی بگیرن؟؟ اونموقه دیگه کل کنکورشون حساب میشه


دوست عزیز من پارسال رفتم دیپلم فنی گرفتم دیپلم تجربی هم دارم امسال با دیپلم کاردانش ثبت نام کردم ولی در کارنامه اولیه دیپلم تجربی را واسم اعمال کردند چند بار هم رفتم اعتراض کردم گفتن هر دیپلمی بگیرین دیپلم اول واستون حساب میشه
یک عده در سازمان سنجش میگن که مشکلی نداره یک عده دیگه هم میگن مشکل داره  اموزش و پرورش هم همینطور

----------


## artim

> دوست عزیز من پارسال رفتم دیپلم فنی گرفتم دیپلم تجربی هم دارم امسال با دیپلم کاردانش ثبت نام کردم ولی در کارنامه اولیه دیپلم تجربی را واسم اعمال کردند چند بار هم رفتم اعتراض کردم گفتن هر دیپلمی بگیرین دیپلم اول واستون حساب میشه
> یک عده در سازمان سنجش میگن که مشکلی نداره یک عده دیگه هم میگن مشکل داره  اموزش و پرورش هم همینطور


شما کد سوابق تحصیلیتو هر کدی بدی اون واست محاسبه میشه

----------


## vahid122

> شما کد سوابق تحصیلیتو هر کدی بدی اون واست محاسبه میشه


من موقع ثبت نام کد سوابق تحصیلی ندادم

----------


## artim

> من موقع ثبت نام کد سوابق تحصیلی ندادم


دیپلم شما قبل 84 بوده؟

----------


## vahid122

> دیپلم شما قبل 84 بوده؟


دیپلم تجریی 89
دیپلم فنی 93

----------


## artim

> دیپلم تجریی 89
> دیپلم فنی 93


با چه مدکی کنکور شرکت کردی؟
فوق دیپلم. کارشناسی. پیش دانشگاهی.؟؟

----------


## vahid122

> با چه مدکی کنکور شرکت کردی؟
> فوق دیپلم. کارشناسی. پیش دانشگاهی.؟؟


دیپلم فنی پیش تجربی

----------


## artim

> دیپلم فنی پیش تجربی


پ درسته شما با پیش شرکت کردی و کد سوابق نداشتی
درسته

----------


## vahid122

شماره پرونده

منطقه 3
انگليسي
اسلام


مرد




کد منطقه اخذ ديپلم
کد دانش آموزي
سال اخذ ديپلم
کد ديپلم
عنوان ديپلم
معدل کتبي ديپلم
معلوليت

1863

89
11
علوم تجربي
00/00
----


قطب بومي
ناحيه بومي
استان بومي
محل تولد
محل اخذ سال ماقبل ديپلم
محل اخذ ديپلم
محل اخذ مدرک پيش دانشگاهي

سه
دو
اذربايجان شرقي
اذربايجان شرقي - مراغه - مركزي
اذربايجان غربي - مياندواب - باروق
اذربايجان شرقي - ملكان - مركزي
اذربايجان غربي - مياندواب - باروق

----------


## amirh7

البته دیپلم فنی قیمت تقریبا بالایی داره پارسال من پرسیدم حدود 800 تومن میشد

----------


## vahid122

> پ درسته شما با پیش شرکت کردی و کد سوابق نداشتی
> درسته


عکس کارنامه ام را فرستادم معدل کتبی 0 است ولی پایین نوشته که مشمول سوابق هستید نمره های تجربی ام هست

----------


## vahid122

> البته دیپلم فنی قیمت تقریبا بالایی داره پارسال من پرسیدم حدود 800 تومن میشد


2 میلیون واسه من دراومد رشته ماشین های الکتریکی درجه 2

----------


## artim

> عکس کارنامه ام را فرستادم معدل کتبی 0 است ولی پایین نوشته که مشمول سوابق هستید نمره های تجربی ام هست


مشمول که هستین چون دیپلم بعد 84 بوده اما نوع دیپلمتون ربطی به سوابق تحصیلی نداره

----------


## vahid122

> مشمول که هستین چون دیپلم بعد 84 بوده اما نوع دیپلمتون ربطی به سوابق تحصیلی نداره



آموز


1863 - ملکان
1389
علوم تجربي





*وضعيت نمرات ارسالي از آموزش و پرورش*

*سال اخذ*
*دوره*
*نمره درس*
*نام درس*
*رديف*

  89-90
  خرداد روزانه
  14.25
  دين و زندگي (3)
1

  89-90
  خرداد روزانه
  15.5
  زبان فارسي (3)
2

  89-90
  خرداد روزانه
  13
  ادبيات فارسي (3)
3

  89-90
  خرداد روزانه
  12.25
  عربي (3)
4

  89-90
  خرداد روزانه
  18.25
  زبان خارجي (3)
5

  89-90
  خرداد روزانه
  14.5
  فيزيک (3)وآزمايشگاه [علوم تجربي]
6

  89-90
  خرداد روزانه
  13.75
  شيمي (3)وآزمايشگاه
7

  89-90
  خرداد روزانه
  16.25
  رياضي (3)[علوم تجربي]
8

  89-90
  خرداد روزانه
  13.25
  زيست شناسي (2)وآزمايشگاه
9

  89-90
  خرداد روزانه
  12
  زمين شناسي
10



تذکر

----------


## Yek.Doost

وحید داداش کل کارنامت رو بذار ببینم قضیه چیه - فعلا که ثبت سوابقت رو صفر زده 
اخه من با دیپلم ریاضی و کاردانی فنی میخام شرکت کنم

----------


## amirh7

> آموز
> 
> 
> 1863 - ملکان
> 1389
> علوم تجربي
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اگه کنکورتو خوب دادی حتما پیگیر باش

----------


## nak

*من نفهمیدم:/
ینی دیپلم فنی بگیریم سوابق برامون لحاظ نمیشه؟
*

----------


## Yek.Doost

> *من نفهمیدم:/
> ینی دیپلم فنی بگیریم سوابق برامون لحاظ نمیشه؟
> *


بله تاثیر داده نمیشه
به شرط اینکه پیش دانشگاهی هم داشته باشی یا مدرک کاردانی

----------


## vahid122

> مشمول که هستین چون دیپلم بعد 84 بوده اما نوع دیپلمتون ربطی به سوابق تحصیلی نداره


درکل من با دیپلم فنی ثیت نام کردم نباید سوابق تحصیلی واسم اعمال میشد ولی شد دوستان دیپلم فنی نگیرید دیپلم های نظری بگیرید شاید اون موقع دیپلم جدید واستون اعمال بشه

----------


## Yek.Doost

> درکل من با دیپلم فنی ثیت نام کردم نباید سوابق تحصیلی واسم اعمال میشد ولی شد دوستان دیپلم فنی نگیرید دیپلم های نظری بگیرید شاید اون موقع دیپلم جدید واستون اعمال بشه


وحید عکس کل کارنامت رو بذار داداش

----------


## nak

> بله تاثیر داده نمیشه
> به شرط اینکه پیش دانشگاهی هم داشته باشی یا مدرک کاردانی


من پیش تجربی دارم
اما معدل کتبیم خوب نیست15و خورده ای:/
الان برم دیپلم فنی بگیرم سوابق برام لحاظ نمیشه
ضرر نکنیم باز:/

----------


## vahid122

*طلاعات ثبت نامي و آزموني*


سهميه
زبان خارجي
دين
سال تولد
شماره شناسنامه
جنس
نام خانوادگي و نام
شماره پرونده

منطقه 3
انگليسي
اسلام
72

مرد
 وحيد



کد منطقه اخذ ديپلم
کد دانش آموزي
سال اخذ ديپلم
کد ديپلم
عنوان ديپلم
معدل کتبي ديپلم
معلوليت

1863

89
11
علوم تجربي
00/00
----



قطب بومي
ناحيه بومي
استان بومي
محل تولد
محل اخذ سال ماقبل ديپلم
محل اخذ ديپلم
محل اخذ مدرک پيش دانشگاهي

سه
دو
اذربايجان شرقي
اذربايجان شرقي - مراغه - مركزي
اذربايجان غربي - مياندواب - باروق
اذربايجان شرقي - ملكان - مركزي
اذربايجان غربي - مياندواب - باروق





*:اعلام علاقه مندي بر اساس تقاضانامه*
بهيار
کارمندي
آموزگار
غير انتفاعي ، پيام نور

خير
خير
خير
خير



*:وضعيت مجاز به انتخاب رشته در دوره هاي مختلف هر يک از گروههاي آزمايشي* 
پذيرش رشته هاي صرفا براساس سوابق تحصيلي
پذيرش رشته هاي با آزمون(پذيرش بر اساس آزمون و سوابق تحصيلي)
گروه آزمايشي
شماره داوطلبي

تمامي دوره ها
ويژه فرهنگيان
رشته هاي پيام نور و غيرانتفاعي
دانشگاه فرهنگيان (مراکز تربيت معلم سابق ) و دانشگاه شهيد رجايي
بهياران
مجازي و پرديس خودگردان و مازاد
دوره هاي روزانه و نوبت دوم

مجاز
غيرمجاز
مجاز**
مجاز***
غيرمجاز
مجاز
مجاز
علوم تجربي





مشمول اعمال سوابق تحصيلي : هستيد



مجاز** : داوطلب گرامي شما علاقمندي به رشته هاي پيام نور و غير انتفاعي ، که گزينش آنها بر اساس نمره کل آزمون سراسري 94 مي باشد را در زمان ثبت نام اعلام ننموده ايد ولي داراي حداقل نمره مي باشيد . لذا در صورتي که مايل به انتخاب رشته محل ها از اين دوره ها هستيد لازم است در زمان انتخاب رشته نسبت به پرداخت هزينه مربوطه از طريق سايت سازمان و دريافت کارت اعتباري مربوطه اقدام و پس از ثبت اطلاعات در فرم انتخاب رشته ، نسبت به انتخاب اينگونه رشته محل ها اقدام نماييد .ضمنا خريد يک کارت ويژه براي اعلام علاقمندي براي پيام نور ، غيرانتفاعي کافي مي باشد

مجاز *** داوطلب گرامي شما حداقل نمره لازم جهت انتخاب رشته هاي دانشگاه فرهنگيان(تربيت معلم سابق) و دانشگاه شهيد رجايي تهران را دارا مي باشيد
در صورت تمايل به انتخاب از رشته هاي فوق الذکر لازم است در زمان انتخاب رشته نسبت به پرداخت هزينه مربوط (تهيه کارت اعتباري) از طريق سايت سازمان اقدام نماييد



1342804:شماره داوطلب

وضعيت رتبه و نمره کل داوطلب در هر زير گروه ، گروه آزمايشي : علوم تجربي

پنج
چهار
سه
دو
يک
رتبه و نمره کل /زيرگروه
رديف

 25%
 25%
 25%
 25%
 25%
ميزان تاثير سوابق تحصيلي
1

4180
4150
6194
4208
4034
رتبه در سهميه بين 183531 نفر
2

19870
19802
26442
19801
19185
رتبه کشوري (بدون سهميه) بين452136 نفر
3

8124
8159
7530
8204
8361
نمره کل نهايي
4


*نمرات خام دروس امتحاني گروه آزمايشي :علوم تجربي*نمره درس
عنوان درس
رديف

29/4
زبان و ادبيات فارسي
1

38/7
زبان عربي
2

85/4
فرهنگ و معارف اسلامي
3

90/3
زبان خارجي
4

0/0
زمين شناسي
5

26/7
رياضيات
6

30/7
زيست شناسي
7

21/2
فيزيك
8

51/5
شيمي
9


*رتبه کل در سهميه و آخرين رتبه مجاز شده در دوره هاي روزانه و نوبت دوم گروه آزمايشي علوم تجربي*رتبه کشوري (بدون اعمال سهميه)
آخرين رتبه مجاز در سهميه ( دوره هاي روزانه ونوبت دوم )
رتبه کل در سهميه
ماکزيمم نمره کل زير گروه ها

20105
56183
4301
8361

----------


## artim

> من پیش تجربی دارم
> اما معدل کتبیم خوب نیست15و خورده ای:/
> الان برم دیپلم فنی بگیرم سوابق برام لحاظ نمیشه
> ضرر نکنیم باز:/


خب میگه که لحاظ میشه

----------


## Yek.Doost

> من پیش تجربی دارم
> اما معدل کتبیم خوب نیست15و خورده ای:/
> الان برم دیپلم فنی بگیرم سوابق برام لحاظ نمیشه
> ضرر نکنیم باز:/


تو خوده دفترچه نوشته که دارندگان دیپلم غیر نظری  تاثیر معدل ندارن
شما از سنجش سوال کنی بد نیست

----------


## artim

وحید از کجا میگی که واست لحاظ شده سوابق؟

----------


## nak

ینی معدلتو 0 حساب کردن؟؟؟؟

----------


## Yek.Doost

وحید - داداش من - اینا که برات تاثیر معدل گذاشتن - اونم 25 درصده
اخه مگه میشه - مطمنی جایی اشتباه نکردی 
اگه این طور بشه که خیلی بده

----------


## vahid122

> وحید از کجا میگی که واست لحاظ شده سوابق؟


 بالای رتبه در سهمیه ها درصد سوابق تحصیلی نوشته شده 25%

----------


## nak

سنجش باخودش درگیره
من برای شهریه لیسانسهای غیرروزانه پرسیدم گفت باید شهریه بدن همه لیسانسه ها درصورتی ک اینجوری نیست

----------


## artim

> بالای رتبه در سهمیه ها درصد سوابق تحصیلی نوشته شده 25%


درست میگی

----------


## vahid122

> وحید - داداش من - اینا که برات تاثیر معدل گذاشتن - اونم 25 درصده
> اخه مگه میشه - مطمنی جایی اشتباه نکردی 
> اگه این طور بشه که خیلی بده


هیچ جایی اشتباه نکردم
سنجش رفتم گفتن هر اطلاعاتی اموزش و پرورش واسمون بفرسته همون اعمال میشه رفتم اموزش و پرورش گفتن هر دیپلمی داشته باشی دیپلم اولت واست حساب میشه

----------


## Yek.Doost

> هیچ جایی اشتباه نکردم
> سنجش رفتم گفتن هر اطلاعاتی اموزش و پرورش واسمون بفرسته همون اعمال میشه رفتم اموزش و پرورش گفتن هر دیپلمی داشته باشی دیپلم اولت واست حساب میشه



وحید زود زود جواب بده تا نکشتمت  :Y (688):  مسئله مهم شد
خب ربطی به اموزش و پرورش نداره  - اموزش پرورش اطلاعاتشون عقب موندست - مال زمان دقیانوسه
عرضم به حضورت که اشکال از سنجشه
اونا دیپلم تجربی رو برات تاثیر دادن
نکنه واسه ما هم از این کارا بکنن - مسله خیلی مهمی شد

----------


## nak

*7خان رستم اینقد سخت نیست ک کنکور سخته
الان کسایی ک دیپلم مجدد میگیرن هم دیپلم اولشون حساب میشه بااین حساب
*

----------


## Yek.Doost

> *7خان رستم اینقد سخت نیست ک کنکور سخته
> الان کسایی ک دیپلم مجدد میگیرن هم دیپلم اولشون حساب میشه بااین حساب
> *


نه این طور نیست
خیلی از بچه ها با دیپلم جدید شرکت کردن

----------


## artim

دیپ نظری بگیرین راحت هزینه اشم مفته

----------


## vahid122

> وحید زود زود جواب بده تا نکشتمت  مسئله مهم شد
> خب ربطی به اموزش و پرورش نداره  - اموزش پرورش اطلاعاتشون عقب موندست - مال زمان دقیانوسه
> عرضم به حضورت که اشکال از سنجشه
> اونا دیپلم تجربی رو برات تاثیر دادن
> نکنه واسه ما هم از این کارا بکنن - مسله خیلی مهمی شد


من سازمان که رفتم چند نفر هم عین من بودند گفتن که اون بند از دفترچه که نوشته دارندگان دیپلم فنی با کاردانش می توانند شرکت کنند مخصوص کسایی است که دیپلم اولشوت فتی باشه

----------


## nak

> نه این طور نیست
> خیلی از بچه ها با دیپلم جدید شرکت کردن



خب دیپلم فنی هم دیپلم دومه
پس چرا براش دیپلم اولشو تاثیر دادن
اقاوحید کجارفتی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الان من سکته میکنم بیا جواب بده

----------


## nak

> من سازمان که رفتم چند نفر هم عین من بودند گفتن که اون بند از دفترچه که نوشته دارندگان دیپلم فنی با کاردانش می توانند شرکت کنند مخصوص کسایی است که دیپلم اولشوت فتی باشه


*بمیرن بااین اطلاع رسانیشون

*

----------


## vahid122

> نه این طور نیست
> خیلی از بچه ها با دیپلم جدید شرکت کردن


شما کسی را می شناسی که با دیپلم جدید ثبت نام کردن و دیپلم جدید واسشون حساب شده؟

----------


## vahid122

یازم خدا را خیلی شکر می کنم که از رشته روزانه ام انصراف ندادم و گرنه بیچاره میشدم

----------


## nak

> دیپ نظری بگیرین راحت هزینه اشم مفته


*اگه قرارباشه دیپلم اول روتاثیربدن ک فایده نداره
توانجمن کسی هست با دیپلم مجدد امسال شرکت کرده باشه؟
ازش بپرسیم تکلیفمون مشخص شه*

----------


## Yek.Doost

> من سازمان که رفتم چند نفر هم عین من بودند گفتن که اون بند از دفترچه که نوشته دارندگان دیپلم فنی با کاردانش می توانند شرکت کنند مخصوص کسایی است که دیپلم اولشوت فتی باشه


یعنی خاک بر سرشون

دوست عزیز شما میتونی از شون شکایت کنی - اینا دارن دبه در میارن




> شما کسی را می شناسی که با دیپلم جدید ثبت نام کردن و دیپلم جدید واسشون حساب شده؟


از بچه های همین انجمن میشناسم
یکیش الی خانمه
اگه میخاید یه تاپیک جداباز کنید - بگید کیا با دیپلم جدید شرکت کردن


--------
من دیپلم ریاضی دارم - پیش هم ندارم - مدرک کاردانی هم دارم
با سنجش صحبت کردم گفت تاثیر معدل نداری - حتی بهم گفت موقع ثبت نام یه تیکی هست که نوشته تاثیر معدل ندارم - اون رو بزنن

سره این حساب تکلیف ما چیه

----------


## artim

> *اگه قرارباشه دیپلم اول روتاثیربدن ک فایده نداره
> توانجمن کسی هست با دیپلم مجدد امسال شرکت کرده باشه؟
> ازش بپرسیم تکلیفمون مشخص شه*


شما کد سوابق تحصیلی دیپ دوم رو وارد کنی دیپ دوم تاثیر داده میشه

----------


## nak

الی دیپلم دومش چیه؟

----------


## vahid122

> یعنی خاک بر سرشون
> 
> دوست عزیز شما میتونی از شون شکایت کنی - اینا دارن دبه در میارن
> 
> 
> از بچه های همین انجمن میشناسم
> یکیش الی خانمه
> اگه میخاید یه تاپیک جداباز کنید - بگید کیا با دیپلم جدید شرکت کردن
> 
> ...


شکایت کاری به جایی نمی رسونه هم وقت هم هزینه ات می ره هیچی هم عایدم نمیشه

----------


## vahid122

> یعنی خاک بر سرشون
> 
> دوست عزیز شما میتونی از شون شکایت کنی - اینا دارن دبه در میارن
> 
> 
> از بچه های همین انجمن میشناسم
> یکیش الی خانمه
> اگه میخاید یه تاپیک جداباز کنید - بگید کیا با دیپلم جدید شرکت کردن
> 
> ...


واست دیپلم ریاضی حساب میشه

----------


## nak

> واست دیپلم ریاضی حساب میشه


رسمابدبخت میشیم ک

----------


## vahid122

> رسمابدبخت میشیم ک


ما زمانی می توانیم تاثیر معدل را واسه خودمون کم کنیم که رتبه کشوری ما در حدود 1000تا 2000 بشه

----------


## Yek.Doost

> واست دیپلم ریاضی حساب میشه


اخه من حتی پیش هم ندارم - بهم گفت نمیخاد 



بعد از دوباره ازش سوال کردم -  و بهش گفتم ایا مطمن هستید ؟
که دیدم خودش زنگ زد این حرفها رو مجددا بهم تکرار کرد

----------


## vahid122

> اخه من حتی پیش هم ندارم - بهم گفت نمیخاد 
> 
> 
> 
> بعد از دوباره ازش سوال کردم -  و بهش گفتم ایا مطمن هستید ؟
> که دیدم خودش زنگ زد این حرفها رو مجددا بهم تکرار کرد


من هم پارسال ازشون پرسیدم همینو گفتن بازم امسال یکی دیگه را فرستادم تا دویاره بپرسه بازم همینو گفتن

----------


## nak

*اقاوحید معدل کتبی تون چندبود؟
*

----------


## vahid122

> اخه من حتی پیش هم ندارم - بهم گفت نمیخاد 
> 
> 
> 
> بعد از دوباره ازش سوال کردم -  و بهش گفتم ایا مطمن هستید ؟
> که دیدم خودش زنگ زد این حرفها رو مجددا بهم تکرار کرد


موقع ثبت نام کنکور 2 تا گزینه است
دیپلمه های 84 تا 93 که توع دیپلم ان ها ریاضی نجربی انسانی و معارف
دیپلمه های سال 84 و قیل از ان و دیپامه های فنی و کاردانش و دیپامه های خارج کشور

شما مجبوری اولی را انتخاب کنی

----------


## vahid122

> *اقاوحید معدل کتبی تون چندبود؟
> *


معدل کتبی 14.27

*وضعيت نمرات ارسالي از آموزش و پرورش*

*سال اخذ*
*دوره*
*نمره درس*
*نام درس*
*رديف*

  89-90
  خرداد روزانه
  14.25
  دين و زندگي (3)
1

  89-90
  خرداد روزانه
  15.5
  زبان فارسي (3)
2

  89-90
  خرداد روزانه
  13
  ادبيات فارسي (3)
3

  89-90
  خرداد روزانه
  12.25
  عربي (3)
4

  89-90
  خرداد روزانه
  18.25
  زبان خارجي (3)
5

  89-90
  خرداد روزانه
  14.5
  فيزيک (3)وآزمايشگاه [علوم تجربي]
6

  89-90
  خرداد روزانه
  13.75
  شيمي (3)وآزمايشگاه
7

  89-90
  خرداد روزانه
  16.25
  رياضي (3)[علوم تجربي]
8

  89-90
  خرداد روزانه
  13.25
  زيست شناسي (2)وآزمايشگاه
9

  89-90
  خرداد روزانه
  12
  زمين شناسي
10

----------


## Yek.Doost

> من هم پارسال ازشون پرسیدم همینو گفتن بازم امسال یکی دیگه را فرستادم تا دویاره بپرسه بازم همینو گفتن


وحید شما دیپلم فنی گرفتید یا کاردانش‌ ؟

احتمال داره چون شما کد تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهیت رو داده بودی اونا هم سوابق تحصیلی مربوط به سال سومت رو تاثیر داده باشن؟ 


اخه من میخوام با مدرک کاردانی شرکت بکنم - همچنین اگه خیلی نیاز باشه یه دیپ فنی هم میگیرم  -اون وقت دیگه چطور میخوان دیپ ریاضیم رو تاثیر بدن ؟‌




> موقع ثبت نام کنکور 2 تا گزینه است
> دیپلمه های 84 تا 93 که توع دیپلم ان ها ریاضی نجربی انسانی و معارف
> دیپلمه های سال 84 و قیل از ان و دیپامه های فنی و کاردانش و دیپامه های خارج کشور
> 
> شما مجبوری اولی را انتخاب کنی


خب دقیقا سر همین موضوع خیلی باهام حرف زد - گفت چون شما پیش دانشگاهی ندارید باید گزینه دوم رو بزنید

----------


## vahid122

> وحید شما دیپلم فنی گرفتید یا کاردانش‌ ؟
> 
> احتمال داره چون شما کد تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهیت رو داده بودی اونا هم سوابق تحصیلی مربوط به سال سومت رو تاثیر داده باشن؟ 
> 
> 
> اخه من میخوام با مدرک کاردانی شرکت بکنم - همچنین اگه خیلی نیاز باشه یه دیپ فنی هم میگیرم  -اون وقت دیگه چطور میخوان دیپ ریاضیم رو تاثیر بدن ؟‌
> 
> 
> 
> خب دقیقا سر همین موضوع خیلی باهام حرف زد - گفت چون شما پیش دانشگاهی ندارید باید گزینه دوم رو بزنید


فنی حرفه ای
پیش دانشگاهی که کد سوابق نداره که

----------


## Yek.Doost

> فنی حرفه ای
> پیش دانشگاهی که کد سوابق نداره که


جدا ؟‌
پس از روی کد ملیت کد سوابقی سال سومت رو دراوردن ؟
---
اخه تو کارنامت نوشته معدل کتبی صفر -ولی خیلی عجیبه که دیپ تجربیت رو تاثیر دادن

----------


## vahid122

> فنی حرفه ای
> پیش دانشگاهی که کد سوابق نداره که


اطلاعاتت نوی اموزش و پرورش هست وفتی کد ملی ات را میزنن همه دیپلم هایی که داری میاد و اموزش و پرورش اطلاعات سوابق دارت را واسه سازمان سنجش میفرسته

----------


## vahid122

> *اقاوحید معدل کتبی تون چندبود؟
> *


معدل شما چنده؟ امسال رتبه شما چند شد؟

----------


## nak

> معدل شما چنده؟ امسال رتبه شما چند شد؟


*
معدلم15.61
امسال کنکورندادم*

----------


## vahid122

> *
> معدلم15.61
> امسال کنکورندادم*


چرا کنکور ندادین؟

----------


## nak

> چرا کنکور ندادین؟


چون دانشجوبودم نمیتونستم هم کلاس برم هم برا کنکور بخونم

----------


## vahid122

> چون دانشجوبودم نمیتونستم هم کلاس برم هم برا کنکور بخونم


دانشجوی چه رشته ای هستین؟

----------


## Yek.Doost

با این همه مدرک همیشه ازشون شکایت کرد- درسته یکم طول میکشه ولی خب ارزشش رو داره


------
اقا وحید یه سوال دیگه
اذربایجان منطقه چند هستش ؟ 
پس چرا شما رو تو منطقه سه گذاشتن

----------


## vahid122

> با این همه مدرک همیشه ازشون شکایت کرد- درسته یکم طول میکشه ولی خب ارزشش رو داره
> 
> 
> ------
> اقا وحید یه سوال دیگه
> اذربایجان منطقه چند هستش ؟ 
> پس چرا شما رو تو منطقه سه گذاشتن


تبریز منطقه 1
شهرستان هاش منطقه 2 بود که امسال تبدیل به منطقه3 شد

----------


## K0nkurii1111

بهتر نیس بجا این دنگ و فنگا بشینیم واسه کنکور بخونیم سوالای سخت ترو جواب بدیم ترازمون بره بالا معدل جبران شه یا اصن نمیشه؟

----------


## Yek.Doost

> بهتر نیس بجا این دنگ و فنگا بشینیم واسه کنکور بخونیم سوالای سخت ترو جواب بدیم ترازمون بره بالا معدل جبران شه یا اصن نمیشه؟


با معدل 9.5 چی بخونم اخه  :Yahoo (19): 

تمام امیدم به همین یکی بود که اینم پرید

----------


## eli94

> با معدل 9.5 چی بخونم اخه 
> 
> تمام امیدم به همین یکی بود که اینم پرید


 اصلا اینجور نیست...آقا وحید کد سوابق نداده بود ... شما حتما باید کدو بنویسید...کد دیپ جدیدو نداد..فقط آورد نوشت دیپ دوم فنی... پیشم که نوشت تجربی..خو اینا همونو حساب کردن دیپلمشم تجربی

----------


## Yek.Doost

> اصلا اینجور نیست...آقا وحید کد سوابق نداده بود ... شما حتما باید کدو بنویسید...کد دیپ جدیدو نداد..فقط آورد نوشت دیپ دوم فنی... پیشم که نوشت تجربی..خو اینا همونو حساب کردن دیپلمشم تجربی


یعنی چی کد سوابق نداده
من که متوجه نشدم

----------


## eli94

@Yek.Doost و بقیه عزیزانی که میخوان دیپ دوم بگیرن نگران نباشن ...حتما اقدام کنید. و سعی کنید کد سوابق تحصیلی جدیدتونو از مدرسه بگیرید و با همون ثبت نام کنید

----------


## eli94

> یعنی چی کد سوابق نداده
> من که متوجه نشدم


ص 3 همین تاپیکو بخونید

----------


## Yek.Doost

> ص 3 همین تاپیکو بخونید


الی گیجم نکن تو رو خدا
الان که ما تو صفحه سه هستیم
یعنی شما میگی وحید موقع ثبت نام کد سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم جدیدش رو وارد نکرده ؟‌

----------


## eli94

> الی گیجم نکن تو رو خدا
> الان که ما تو صفحه سه هستیم
> یعنی شما میگی وحید موقع ثبت نام کد سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم جدیدش رو وارد نکرده ؟‌


یا قمر بنی هاشم  الان ص 10 ایم//

اره تو ص3 ایشون گفتن کد ندادن

----------


## eli94

نوشته اصلی توسط *artim* 
شما کد سوابق تحصیلیتو هر کدی بدی اون واست محاسبه میشه



من موقع ثبت نام کد سوابق تحصیلی ندادم

ایشون تو ص3 گفتن کد ندادن

----------


## Yek.Doost

> نوشته اصلی توسط *artim* 
> شما کد سوابق تحصیلیتو هر کدی بدی اون واست محاسبه میشه
> 
> 
> 
> من موقع ثبت نام کد سوابق تحصیلی ندادم
> 
> ایشون تو ص3 گفتن کد ندادن


الی 
فک نکن قبول شدی کاریت ندارم - میدم رد صلاحیتت کنن  :Yahoo (4): 
خب الان صفحه سه هستیم - تنظیمات نمایش من با شما فرق میکنه 


---------------




> من موقع ثبت نام کد سوابق تحصیلی ندادم


زرررشک
پس دو ساعته سر کار بودیم ماااا
پس چی وارد کردی وحید ؟‌بیا تعریف کن

----------


## idealist

*دوستان من تو تاپیک "میشه دوباره دیپلم گرفت" چندین بار تذکر دادم که کد دانش آموزی جدید و کد سوابق تحصیلی رو خوب دقت کنید. شما وقتی دیپلم جدید گرفتین ، رقم اول کد دانش آموزی قبلی شما حذف میشه و به جاش عدد 60 اضافه میشه. برای مثال اگر فردی سه رقم اول کد  دانش آموزیش 176 باشه ، در دیپلم جدید میشه 6076  ینی کد دانش آموزیش از 9 رقم به 10 رقم تبدیل میشه ، به همین ترتیب در کد سوابق تحصیلی ، بعد از کد منطقه بجای عدد 0 ، عدد 6 جایگزین میشه ، برای مثال فردی که کد منطقه ش 3004 هست و کد دانش آموزیش 176777521 باشه ، کد سوابق تحصیلیش برای دیپلم اول میشه : 30040176777521
و کد سوابق تحصیلیش برای دیپلم دوم میشه : 30046076777521

یکی از دوستان تو همین انجمن که دیپلم ریاضی داشت با معدل پایین امسال دیپلم تجربی گرفت با معدل 17 و کنکور شرکت کرد بدون هیچ مشکلی. اگه میخاین دیپلم مجدد بگیرین برین تو یه شاخه ی دیگه نظری بگیرین ، سراغ دیپلم فنی نرین.*

----------


## Yek.Doost

> *دوستان من تو تاپیک "میشه دوباره دیپلم گرفت" چندین بار تذکر دادم که کد دانش آموزی جدید و کد سوابق تحصیلی رو خوب دقت کنید. شما وقتی دیپلم جدید گرفتین ، رقم اول کد دانش آموزی قبلی شما حذف میشه و به جاش عدد 60 اضافه میشه. برای مثال اگر فردی سه رقم اول کد  دانش آموزیش 176 باشه ، در دیپلم جدید میشه 6076  ینی کد دانش آموزیش از 9 رقم به 10 رقم تبدیل میشه ، به همین ترتیب در کد سوابق تحصیلی ، بعد از کد منطقه بجای عدد 0 ، عدد 6 جایگزین میشه ، برای مثال فردی که کد منطقه ش 3004 هست و کد دانش آموزیش 176777521 باشه ، کد سوابق تحصیلیش برای دیپلم اول میشه : 30040176777521
> و کد سوابق تحصیلیش برای دیپلم دوم میشه : 30046076777521
> 
> یکی از دوستان تو همین انجمن که دیپلم ریاضی داشت با معدل پایین امسال دیپلم تجربی گرفت با معدل 17 و کنکور شرکت کرد بدون هیچ مشکلی. اگه میخاین دیپلم مجدد بگیرین برین تو یه شاخه ی دیگه نظری بگیرین ، سراغ دیپلم فنی نرین.*


ای کاش مشکل فقط این بود
من دیپ ریاضی دارم و بدون پیش دانشگاهی - مدرک کاردانی هم دارم
سنجش میگه با مدرک کاردانی شرکت کن - پیش هم دیگه نیاز نداری - همچنین تاثیر معدل هم نداری 
ترسم از اینه موقعی که کد دیپلمم رو وارد کنم نمراتم رو تاثیر بدن

----------


## mpaarshin

خب این دوست ما که دیپلم فنی گرفته معدل و نمره واسش لحاظ نشده دیگه وگرنه رتبش بالای ۵۰۰۰ میشد یا اینکه موقع ثبت نام بجای کد دانش آموزی فنی کد دانش آموزی تجربی رو وارد کرده

----------

